# Anyone available in B'ham area? Queen + kittens



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

A young queen and two newborn kittens are being advertised on preloved in the Birmingham area. I am able to collect them but would need a foster home or rescue to take them on from there, is anyone available to help or know any contacts?

Add below:
Preloved | free cat with new born kittens other in Birmingham, West Midlands, UK


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi I already contacted these as someone sent me the link so fingers crossed they will let us help


----------

